# Oh the expressions of a baby..



## crimbfighter (Feb 5, 2014)

My little nephew. His parents aren't very photographically inclined, usually relying on a cell phone camera, so I try to get as many photos of the baby as I can when I'm around, and give them the photos to chronicle his growing and such. I couldn't help but laugh at the myriad of facial expressions babies go through in the span of only a few seconds...

There's "Confused" baby to begin...






Then quickly into the "OMG" baby...





Shortly before the "Skeptical" baby





Which then leads to "Ya don't say" baby





And of course, later, "Clean diaper" baby






And in the end, after an exhausting modeling session, where does every baby like to sleep? Right on Grandma..


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 5, 2022)

Beautiful baby and loved all the photos..


----------



## Space Face (Sep 5, 2022)

Well, it's no longer a baby.  It's 8 years old.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 5, 2022)

Great set!  He’s adorable.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 6, 2022)

Space Face said:


> Well, it's no longer a baby.  It's 8 years old.



Another 5 yrs and he'll be a teenager. Time for some new pictures!!


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 12, 2022)

Ok, @crimbfighter, we need some new photos... 😄


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 12, 2022)

Very cute shots, it makes you wonder what they are thinking...


----------

